# Bits



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

That depends on the type of show you're doing. If they don't allow bitless, then you have to use a bit. Once you get advice from everyone else (after you give more info on type of show etc.), then if you DO have to use a bit, try working in a snaffle.


----------



## Delta00 (Oct 18, 2016)

What kind of disciplines doesn't require a bit?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Off the top of my head, barrel racing, jumpers(not hunters), western rail classes if the horse is <6(?), maybe reining, endurance.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know too many. Barrels probably wouldn't. In reining, working cow, ranch versatility, and a few other western classes there is an a hackamore class for certain ages. I'm not positive on the age but I think up to 6. I've never had a hack horse so I really am not sure.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, also roping and ranch team contests like branding would allow a hackamore horse of any age.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

ApuetsoT said:


> Off the top of my head, barrel racing, jumpers(not hunters), western rail classes if the horse is <6(?), maybe reining, endurance.


Can't you ride bitless in western rail classes at any age? I thought it was just that the older horses had to be ridden one-handed. But, I haven't shown in a western class for about 30 years and even then I used a shank bit so I could very well be mistaken. 

You do have to have a bit for dressage.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Jan1975 said:


> Can't you ride bitless in western rail classes at any age? I thought it was just that the older horses had to be ridden one-handed. But, I haven't shown in a western class for about 30 years and even then I used a shank bit so I could very well be mistaken.
> 
> You do have to have a bit for dressage.


I've never ridden western, so I don't really know. I thought it's hackmores and snaffles up to 6. Someone who actually knows should come help us.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Depends on what rules they're following for western rail classes. If they adhere to the AQHA/APHA rules, then any horse over the age of 6 must be shown in a _shanked_ bit. Up to 6, they are allowed to be shown in a bosal or a snaffle. Some unrated shows will have their own rules which state you can ride your horse in whatever it is comfortable in. That's how my barn is. We have a show series every year and it's basically "show in what works for you."

Any of the gymkhana events (barrels, poles, keyhole, etc) don't require a bit. You could ride in a halter, for all they care. I've heard you can use an English hackamore in jumpers (as was said, NOT hunters). 

Honestly, I don't consider gymkhana, sorting, roping, etc, to be "showing." Saying they are showing is like saying American Ninja Warrior is the same as bodybuilding competitions.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The OP appears to be based in Greece
I don't know if they have much in the way of western riding there or what showing classes they have
I know they have showjumping and you can ride bitless in that
Most disciplines have their own rule books so that's where you'd look to find out


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha, I hear you Drafty. I guess I shouldn't have considered rodeo events. Sorry.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

FWIT/clarification, in reined cow horse, horses are allowed to be in a snaffle or hackamore (bosal) up through their 5 year old year. When they are 6, they must either go in the two rein (which they can only do for one year) or straight up in the bridle (curb bit with fixed shanks). After the two reined year, horses must be straight up in the bridle.

In reining, you must ride in a bit (age dependent) unless you do a freestyle reining class, where you can do what ever you want. 

Some competitions, like cowboy races, allow hackamores (bosals) but do not allow mechanical hackamores. You have to see what rules the competitions are run under to determine what the bit requirements are/are not.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Kewpalace,

Thanks for clarifying. I knew snaffle was five and under; I've just never shown a hack horse and didn't pay much attention to them. They've always impressed me, but I've never figured on giving it a try because I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

kewpalace said:


> FWIT/clarification, in reined cow horse, horses are allowed to be in a snaffle or hackamore (bosal) up through their 5 year old year. When they are 6, they must either go in the two rein (which they can only do for one year) or straight up in the bridle (curb bit with fixed shanks). After the two reined year, horses must be straight up in the bridle.





Knave said:


> I knew snaffle was five and under.


Correcting my post above, you are correct that snaffle is for 5 and under, which is true also for cowhorse, contrary to what my post above said (6 & under). So 5 & under snaffle and hackamore (bosal), 6 yo two rein and by 7 straight up in the bridle. You CAN show two rein past their 7 yo year, IF your horse has never shown in the bridle before (which means really that they have not shown cowhorse past their 6 yo year). So if you had a horse in the snaffle and then didn't show him until he was 8, he could do one year in the two rein before going to the bridle. 

Arena shows typically don't allow the two rein (I had to put my horse in a bridle the one area show I went to during her two rein year since they did not allow two rein and ran under APHA rule).

As for riding in the hackamore, I was like you, not experienced at all. But I had trainers who helped me out and I actually enjoyed riding in the hackamore (and still do occasionally, but, of course, not in shows as my horse is now 7, soon to be 8). If you have someone knowledgeable of riding in the hackamore, I'd recommend it. I did not enjoy our two rein year, but after finishing that and going to the bridle, I realized how much good it actually did my horse. That year of packing the bridle bit was great for her and she goes really well in any bit I've put her in. After that year, I wish the arena shows would allow two rein in their shows, too.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hear what you are saying! A few people have been telling me how good it would be to do two-rein. It's not that I don't believe it, it just seems like a lot to think about! Lol. I've always done the transition with a shank snaffle and then into the bit. I'll have to think about giving it a go when my snaffle horse is ready to transition but it does intimidate me. Luckily I don't have to worry for a couple years.


----------

